
A digital archive of all public utterances of Mark Zuckerberg spanning 2004-2019 - yogthos
https://www.zuckerbergfiles.org/
======
14
I was waiting for this to happen the moment the article was dropped about him
'accidentally deleting' and 'no way to recover without too much off an issue'
his posts. I don't get his motives for deleting his old posts but surely in
this day and age he had no doubt someone was archiving what he said?

~~~
dmitrygr
Motivation is simple to discern. Look how many presidential hopefuls get
buried by "thirty years ago he said X" or "fifty years ago there is a photo of
him shaking hands with Y"

Erasing history helps avoid that

~~~
astrodust
Except that he should know you really can't do that.

~~~
akerro
Now he only needs a deal with Google to forget some search results. He will
certainly get that.

------
akerro
Poor Facebook had no backup of their CEO profile, now they can download this
archive and restore it :)

------
yogthos
In light of Facebook removing Zuckerberg's old Facebook posts:
[https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-old-posts-mark-
zuck...](https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-old-posts-mark-zuckerberg-
disappeared-2019-3)

~~~
lstodd
The internet still remembers.

Anything you let go outside your device is out there for ever.

It is no less true than it was in late 1990-s. And not a least bit less
obvious.

Accept it already.

------
booleandilemma
What are some things that Zuckerberg has said publicly that he would’ve wanted
deleted? Can someone provide highlights?

~~~
arthurcolle
One particularly dystopian quote was "Having two identities for yourself is an
example of a lack of integrity"

